

Ask HN: Show me your tiny but useful project - dholowiski

I just built http://wethr.ca - it only took 3 hours and $5 for a domain name. It's extremely basic, but extremely useful to me as-is. That got me inspired, that I could build something so useful so quickly. So please share your smallest, but most useful project - even if it's super buggy and nowhere near finished yet.
======
SingAlong
Wrote a simple command-line TODO list manager called "j" in ruby. I use it
everyday. if you have rubygems, it can b installed by

    
    
      gem install j
    

<http://github.com/HashNuke/j>

~~~
asb
Neat, my implementation of the command-line TODO list manager is sh-todo
(written in POSIX compliant shell for maximum portability):

<https://github.com/asb/sh-todo>

------
megamark16
I threw together <http://www.dragdropcomics.com/> to make it easier to create
Rage Face comics on Reddit, then I realized that there were already two or
three very good and fully fleshed out Rage Face comic web apps, so I kinda
left it as is. My idea was that artists could upload their own character sets
and people could pick a character set to make a comic out of, but I never
really moved beyond the initial version of it.

------
combiclickwise
This one from me <http://netreputation.co.uk/extractor/>

created it as a way to screen scrape a page easily and generate a rss feed out
of it for my other projects.

------
andor
I made this command line client for arte+7 -- the online archive of the
French/German tv station arte:

<https://gist.github.com/5723dfec63b24d64bf6a>

If you like arte but rather use mplayer than Flash, this might be interesting
to you. Note that it supports resuming downloads.

~~~
qxb
This is fantastic. Many thanks for sharing.

------
poissonpie
<http://coloringout.com> \- I'm not very good with colour schemes - this one
let's me take an existing css and transmogrify it to a new colour, keeping the
relative "distance" between each colour value. I built it in php and then in
python. I use it....don't think anyone else does though :)

------
lancashire
<http://karmurl.com> \- give feedback to receive feedback.

------
jemptymethod
The following approximation of Adobe AIR took gluing together and/or modifying
about a half-dozen existing open source projects with just about 100 lines of
code:

<http://code.google.com/p/deskml/>

------
pkamb
Reddit Notifier for your Mac OS X menu bar:
<http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/reddit-notifier/id468366517>

------
hitezh
I built <http://stackmonthly.com/> to help me discover the better questions
asked on StackOverflow, and improve my knowledge.

~~~
ianpurton
That's a great one.

------
qger
<http://zrp.tournament.de>

A google maps based roundtrip solver using three different optimization
algorithms.

------
akeck
I created a compact plaintext Todo list format: <http://www.texttodo.org/>. I
use it everyday.

------
kisom
I wrote a simple timecard program.

<https://github.com/kisom/timecard>

------
tamersalama
I've created <http://mybus.ca> to quickly access Calgary bus schedules

------
ttpva
<http://bouncely.com> \- Bounce processing for Amazon SES

------
abava
<http://tinfo.linkstore.ru> WHOIS for Twitter

------
revorad
Share What You Make - <http://swym.me>

------
juanipis
siri is for your iphone, twitjustice will read twitter feeds for you on your
mac - <http://twitjustice.org>

------
LUTOPiA
[https://github.com/FreeRPGengine/Free-RPG-Engine-FaceBook-
Ga...](https://github.com/FreeRPGengine/Free-RPG-Engine-FaceBook-Game-App)
Free FaceBook RPG game engine

------
alexkay
<http://www.hilite.me> \- source code beautifier

